# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Chụp ảnh cưới đẹp ở Biển Cát Bà

## hantt.163

Cát Bà, còn gọi là đảo Ngọc, là hòn  đảo lớn nhất trên tổng số 1.969 đảo trên vịnh Hạ Long.Theo truyền thuyết  địa phương thì tên Cát Bà còn được đọc tên Các Bà. Vì có một thời các  bà, các chị ở đây đứng ra lo việc hậu cần cho các ông đánh giặc trên một  hòn đảo lân cận. Đảo có tên là đảo các Ông. Như vậy, Cát Bà là đọc  chệch của các Bà.


Cát Bà là một hòn đảo đẹp và thơ mộng, nằm ở độ cao trung bình 70 m so với mực nước biển (dao động trong khoảng 0–331 m)


Quần đảo Cát Bà là quần thể gồm  367 đảo trong đó có đảo Cát Bà ở phía Nam vịnh Hạ Long, ngoài khơi thành  phố Hải Phòng và tỉnhQuảng Ninh, cách trung tâm thành phố Hải Phòng  khoảng 30 km, cách thành phố Hạ Long khoảng 25 km.














(meliawedding)

Cùng khám phá *Chụp ảnh cưới ở đâu - Chup anh cuoi o dau*

----------


## lunas2

oa, đẹp thật đấy

----------


## littlegirl

chà! đẹp ghê

----------


## h20love

như ở HQ í

----------

